# Infos EOS Rollenspiel



## Efiraboys (11. September 2015)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Hallo,

kennt einer eine Gute Seite wo ich mir Videos über das Spiel EOS Anschauen kann und evtl, die Charaktere dazu beschrieben werden, da ich gelesen habe es soll kostenlos sein,wollte ich mich mehr darüber Informieren. Danke für Eure Infos.

Gruß [/FONT]


----------

